# Does anyone if you can buy a new car in spain without being a resident?



## adeyelle (Jan 1, 2009)

Does anyone if you can buy a new car in spain without being a resident?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I don't think you can.....but dealers can get round it by pre-registering the car to themselves...._then_ selling it to you. Still a new car, but your name won't be the first one in the book.


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

adeyelle said:


> Does anyone if you can buy a new car in spain without being a resident?


Yes you can, all you need to produce is your NIE and proof of address in spain which usually would be a copy of your rental agreement or escritura/nota simpla


----------



## adeyelle (Jan 1, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I don't think you can.....but dealers can get round it by pre-registering the car to themselves...._then_ selling it to you. Still a new car, but your name won't be the first one in the book.


Thanks for that - very helpful


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

malagaman2005 said:


> Yes you can, all you need to produce is your NIE and proof of address in spain which usually would be a copy of your rental agreement or escritura/nota simpla


An NIE means you're legally identified in Spain. Generally means you're also resident. 

If you're driving a Spanish registered car - that is in your name (irrespective of whether it's NEW or just new to you) and get stopped (for whatever reason) - They're going to start asking for a NIE or Spanish driving licence. This from a mate in the Police. And from him I also believe under request from TRAFICO. 

Around us the problem is to trap "other" nationalities than Brits - as much as anything else to ensure revenue - TAX and INSURANCE (on which tax is paid). But I'll guess it's not just a Madrid thing.


----------

